
Reddit hired first employee with subscription money - pavs
http://blog.reddit.com/2010/07/welcome-jeff.html
======
uxp
I wasn't aware designers were capable of making a site run faster.

~~~
kls
Now days the big optimizations for responsivness are in the CSS and Javascript
layer which directly affect the responsiveness of a web app. So I guess
technically yes a designer can make a site run faster with CSS optimization.
And a Javascript developer most certainly can with Javascript optimization.

